# Isotonix OPC-3



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:My brother gave me a dietary supplement called Isotonix OPC-3 (oligomeric proanthocyanidins) for Christmas. It comes in a powder form and you mix it with water and drink it. He said that people with MS or arthritic conditions have benefitted from using it. Has anyone tried this and what were your results?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2001)

Weener, I have tried this product about 2 years ago. I was already taking alot of vitamins at this point and it did not help me. I took it for about 3 months which I thought was adequate time to help but just really didn't notice a difference. I'm wondering if you haven't been taking any vitamins at all and you take it, you might notice a difference. But I do remember reading several testimonials of how much it had helped people with all kinds of ails! Those OPC's are wonderful things for your bod! Good luck! Lynne[This message has been edited by LSynatschk (edited 01-18-2001).]


----------

